# Using dried fruit?



## redneckdiver (Aug 12, 2016)

I've found a reasonably priced online site for bulk dried fruit and I'm thinking of trying it out for making wine. Has anyone used dried fruit as the primary ingredient before? How well did it work? What process did you use (rehrydrate and crush, food processor, ...)? Is there any rule of thumb for how much dried fruit you should use in lieu of fresh?


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 13, 2016)

I believe the lack of response suggests that there are not a great number of people who have done this. Seems like a lot of work to rehydrate them ot the point where the sugars can be released as well as the flavor, and then hope that no bacteria have already invaded. IF a preservative has been used - more likely than not - and that preservative is sulfite then you are going to have an uphill battle to reduce that sulfite to the point where a yeast can ferment the fruit.

All-in-all that's a lot of work to and the savings would have to be pretty big to make it worthwhile. And that doesn't answer the question about how much dried fruit equals a pound of fresh fruit.

Be patient maybe someone will have some idea based on experience.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes alot of folks use it - 

check this thread -

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36277


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a mead aging that I made with dried apricots, it fermented fine. I've also uses prunes and raisins (black and yellow) with out any problems.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 14, 2016)

I noticed several comments on the linked thread regarding mild or weak Apricot flavor. That would be one concern with a dried fruit - I've mentioned this before. A lot of flavors and aromas are linked to volatile oils in fruits and when you dry them those oils can be lost. Not a given but... It's hard to believe that only water is lost when you dry a fruit. (Sort of like the sales pitch for Diet Soda - "All the flavor, none of the calories." 
Dried food has been around a long time and it's good, healthy and a smart way of saving large crops - I just question the investment in time and effort when Fresh Fruits are available. 

The various recipes called for other fruits such as raisins, white grape juice, and bananas. Playing skeptic here - with those other fruits in there how much flavor is really coming from the apricots vs the grape juice/raisins. I know when I added a small amount of White Grape juice concentrate to backsweeten a solid blackberry wine, the aroma of the White Grape juice took over - not a bad thing but that's the point. IF you are making a pure Apricot wine I don't think my first choice would be dried Apricots unless it's dead of winter and there's no choice.


----------



## redneckdiver (Aug 14, 2016)

I think that's a good point about volatiles. When you think about it, whatever smell you get from a fruit is because those are evaporating and reaching your nose, so it stands to reason that the flavor profile will definitely be different if none of those make it into the wine. I might give it a shot as some of these are going only $80 for 25 pounds. If you figure at least a 50% weight reduction in drying, maybe having more solids (and more pectic enzyme) will compensate a bit. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 14, 2016)

That's the way to approach it to me. You know the 'unknowns' and take a shot. At that price sounds reasonable. 
Let us know how it turns out !!


----------



## Mismost (Aug 14, 2016)

redneckdiver said:


> I think that's a good point about volatiles. When you think about it, whatever smell you get from a fruit is because those are evaporating and reaching your nose, so it stands to reason that the flavor profile will definitely be different if none of those make it into the wine. I might give it a shot as some of these are going only $80 for 25 pounds. If you figure at least a 50% weight reduction in drying, maybe having more solids (and more pectic enzyme) will compensate a bit. Thanks everyone.




I used dried apricots in a Pinot Gris, as a additive and really liked it. So did my Dad...he wants a apricot wine. Can you share the location of those apricots, please?


----------

